# Staircase jig



## Walter H (Nov 15, 2007)

I would like info on size, layout of jig 
thanks Walter


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

The Router Workshop has a show with Stair building in it... (they use a jig)
... it goes into good detail on how to do it...

Haven't seen it on www.thewoodworkingchannel.com for some time...

I don't know if it's on a DVD yet... don't think so.

BTW

*Welcome!!*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Walter


Bob R and Rick R of the RWS have a great jig to make a Staircase , the jig is a easy one to make... I have one and will post a snapshot of it if it would help...you will need a router table (+ a trim router bit to make the template),if you have that the rest is duck soup..

Just let me know after you view the link below .. 

Here's a link to what it looks like.it's all done with the router, no metal fastners are used... 

http://www.routerworkshop.com/s1300.html#373

Open Stringer Stairs

Stairs are a very important and functional part of our houses, offices and buildings. 
This stair has treads and stringers. 
This gives the stair an open look and is sometimes preferred in a special setting for decorative reasons. 
The function of stairs is directly related to their construction. 
Is there room on the tread for a foot? Is the space between the treads even from top to bottom? Is there sufficient head room? Bob and Rick address stair problems and delve into stair planning, needed accessories and router procedures for open stringer stairs on episode #1313 of the Router Workshop.


================


Walter H said:


> I would like info on size, layout of jig
> thanks Walter


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to ther Router Forums Walter.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. That jig that everyone is referring to is pretty nifty! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Walter H

I know you didn't ask to see the jig but I want to get the pictures off my cam. so here are some snapshots of the jig and a sample run for the jig..

I hope you can make heads or tails out of them if not just ask and I will try and help with them..
use the next to the last snapshot to make your template,that would be the easy way to make it..


http://routerworkshop.com/stairmarkers.html


===========

=========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob, that looks exactly like the one I saw on "Ask This Old House" not but a few weeks ago.
An excellent way of doing stairs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I miss that one  I'm not sure if Bob R. (of the RWS) came up with the jig or not but good things do get passed around 

This is a hard one to tell some how to make it and how to use it without seeing the RWS show...but maybe they saw the "Ask This Old House" show and it would help... 
=======


Hamlin said:


> Bob, that looks exactly like the one I saw on "Ask This Old House" not but a few weeks ago.
> An excellent way of doing stairs.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

I think I may have the shows mixed up, after thinking about it, I believe it was on "This Old House". In case ya didn't know I watch both!! LOL


----------

